# Lakers.com



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If you go there, this is what comes up:










I like it! :iwon:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Do they sell those pins? They should if they dont


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe has my vote, and it's not as close in my eyes as others.


----------

